# Clear Streak on Film Negative - Film Developing Issue



## christophaar (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been developing colour film with my Jobo ATL1000 and on the last roll I had a clear streak towards the start of the roll that went through the first frame. I had just mixed new chemistry, which was Tetenal Colortec C41. I haven't scanned it yet to find out how that last frame will look, as I normally have them scanned at a lab. But I'm curious to what could of caused this issue? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## IanG (Jan 8, 2022)

The clear patch was in contact with the rear of the film below it on the spiral during development.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 8, 2022)

IanG said:


> The clear patch was in contact with the rear of the film below it on the spiral during development.
> 
> Ian


Yep, negative contact.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 8, 2022)

-

+1
There a been a lousy roller at work here!


----------

